# Tighten up your Time ATAC (MX, ROC, etc.) pedal springs!



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I took pics 3 years ago that I meant to include in a write up and never got around to it! (Unfortunately, an ankle injury last year means that my Time ATAC's are just sitting in my bin as the Doctor says I need to keep riding flats for the time being :madman

I have Time ATAC pedals and sometimes a rock strike can cause the springs to become loose and open up the retention of the cleat. It's a really simple fix that can keep your ATAC MX's going for quite some time.

First we'll take a look at the 3 style of ATAC pedals I'm referring to. All 3 use the (for lack of a better term) "coil wire" ATAC spring.

Left to right:
ATAC MX (old style)
ATAC ROC (really old style)
ATAC MX6 (newish style)









When you have a severe enough rock strike (or a season's worth of strikes), you can get a floppy spring. This happens when the 'ears' on the spring bend and no longer hold the spring tight against the pedal body.

The gap is highlighted in yellow.
The spring is held in by a pin (red). On the white pedals it is 2 pins, on the black pedals it is 1 continuous pin.









To get to the spring, you press the pin out. A punch makes it easy on the black pedals (not pictured)









For the white pedals, I like to get it started with a punch, where the end of the pin is sitting proud of the pedal body









I put the pin into my vice (let the vice grip the pin) and pull on the pedal (up in this pic), which removes the pin from the pedal body









The white pedals have to be done from both sides, the black pedals you just push/pull the single pin out.

You'll then be able to remove the spring from the pedal body (again, this is repeated for both sides of the white pedals as there are 2 separate pins. The black pedals have just one pin that holds both sides of the spring)









Straighten the bent spring 'ear'. I find it's easier to do in a vice and use a set of pliers like shown, but I've also done it simply with 2 sets of pliers as well.









Straight (ish) spring ears. This is not brain surgery, close enough works.









Reassemble the spring and press the pins back in









Take a look at the interface between the pedal and the spring. It should be tight with no flop or play. (My finger is applying pressure to the spring, trying to pull it to the right or away from the pedal body)









Reinstall your pedals and ride your Time ATACs for another season!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow...that seems like a lot of work just adjust the tension.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Wow...that seems like a lot of work just adjust the tension.


1 beer job, I just took a lot of pictures. Spending 15 minutes (including taking the pedal off and reinstalling) is cheaper than buying new pedals.


----------



## smuts (Aug 4, 2014)

Thx for the beta - easy job


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

smuts said:


> Thx for the beta - easy job


Hope it works out for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Owyhee Jackass (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting this up. I was shopping for replacement springs and/or pedals, I'll give this a shot first.

Dan


----------

